# Please help.   Pork butt safety question



## smokinbill1638 (May 15, 2021)

I have never had a cook go this way. As best I have determined,  the pork butt must have been partially frozen.    So I am smoking 6 pork butts about 8lbs each on my wsm 22. The butts were frozen so i moved them to the fridge on Monday night. I believe they were thawed by last night.   I started the smoker at 7:30 pm Friday night. Took the butts out, removed from cryovac, rinsed, trimmed, rubbed. No injection but I did cut the fat out that pretty much splits the butt. When I finished at 9:30 the smoker was at 245. I have a cyberq atc. Put the butts on and the temp dropped as normal. Opened vents and set cyberq damper full open. Could only get the temp to 215. I normally run 235. The temp finally came up at 12:45 am.  The outside of the butts are only at 126. I know the guideline of 40 to 140 within 4 hours. Normally the outside will reach that without a problem but not today.   I kept temp at 250 since 12:45.  This is for a family event.  My question is...... are they safe to eat when they finish tomorrow? And any ideas what happened? I would assume that the cold water rinse brought them above 40 at 7:30 but I don't know. Thank you for a
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
ny help. Didn't get any pictures of them after prep and before wrapping. Finished building charcoal tray.  Kbb outside and one row in. Royal oak lump near starting.


----------



## cornman (May 15, 2021)

I would say keep it running and you should be fine.  Those butts should have definitely thawed from Monday night through Friday.   Are you sure your thermometer is accurate?  Also 6 butts at once could really drain the heat for a while, but it should be leveling out by now.  Just a few items to consider...hoping everything comes out well.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (May 15, 2021)

cornman said:


> I would say keep it running and you should be fine.  Those butts should have definitely thawed from Monday night through Friday.   Are you sure your thermometer is accurate?  Also 6 butts at once could really drain the heat for a while, but it should be leveling out by now.  Just a few items to consider...hoping everything comes out well.


Thermometer is accurate. That was my first thought so i added a second one and stuck a thermapen in to check also.   All 3 were within 5 degrees.   I felt for sure that was the issue.   It did level out about 12:45.  I just wasn't sure if it took them from 7:30 to 12:45 to get above 126 on the outside of them,  if they would be safe because of bacteria growth.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2021)

They are fine, just keep cooking them.
Enjoy your PP!
Al


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2021)

Sounds ok to me too.


----------



## PPG1 (May 15, 2021)

Ditto


----------



## bigfurmn (May 15, 2021)

How about some pics here too? Sounds like a good cook!


----------



## smokinbill1638 (May 15, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> How about some pics here too? Sounds like a good cook!


Trying pics for first time.   Temp problems had me distracted.


----------



## phathead69 (May 15, 2021)

since you didnt inject i dont think the 140f in 4 is in play. lot meat absorbing a lot of heat. keep going it'll get there


----------



## smokinbill1638 (May 15, 2021)

2 of them were ready to come off at 203 lightly wrapped back
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 and resting.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2021)

I see no problem whatsoever. If you didn't inject, the 40° to 140° in 4 hours doesn't pertain to this. 
As for thawing---I usually take my 5 pound Prime Ribs out of Freezer about 3 days before Smoking day.

Enjoy!!

Bear


----------



## bigfurmn (May 15, 2021)

Very nice!


----------

